# looking for body inflation story



## skinnie minnie (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it might be called the escape or the great escape or something like that. It's about a guy who inflates his wife into a baloon to escape from an island. Does anybody know where I can find it?


----------



## doctorx (Feb 11, 2007)

Its called The Impossible Escape and can be found here:
http://dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/impossible_escape.html


----------



## JP. (Feb 12, 2007)

Believe it or not, that is the first story I wrote and posted in the over all body expansion genre.


----------



## skinnie minnie (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it's a great story.


----------



## JP. (Feb 12, 2007)

Glad you liked it. I've only done a few inflation stories, though I am a big fan of them. I like the over all round shape.


----------

